# iNTERSTIM THERAPY INTRAOPERATIVE



## nabernhardt (Dec 6, 2011)

I am new to these type of procedures. Our physician did an implantation and placement of a peripheral neurostimulator.   then also the intraoperative progamming was performed. In the op note the physician states that the rep from Medtronic did the progamming. The physician documented this:

The neurostimulator was then tested using the programmer with a sterile sheath placed over the antenna and the rep from Medtronic did the programming and activated the neurostimulator. The electrode settings were 2-negative, 0-positive with a pulse width of 210 and a rate of 14. The patient was eventually set up with a cycling program, 16 seconds on, 8 seconds off with a 4 second soft start. The impedance was checked, tested at an amplitude of 1.5 and a pulse width of 300, therapy impedance 1,216 and all
connections were within proper impedance ranges. The InterStim 2 neurostimulator serial number was NJY179071H.


I am just wanting clarification on whether the physician can charge 95972 for this?


----------



## ajs (Dec 8, 2011)

nabernhardt said:


> I am new to these type of procedures. Our physician did an implantation and placement of a peripheral neurostimulator.   then also the intraoperative progamming was performed. In the op note the physician states that the rep from Medtronic did the progamming. The physician documented this:
> 
> The neurostimulator was then tested using the programmer with a sterile sheath placed over the antenna and the rep from Medtronic did the programming and activated the neurostimulator. The electrode settings were 2-negative, 0-positive with a pulse width of 210 and a rate of 14. The patient was eventually set up with a cycling program, 16 seconds on, 8 seconds off with a 4 second soft start. The impedance was checked, tested at an amplitude of 1.5 and a pulse width of 300, therapy impedance 1,216 and all
> connections were within proper impedance ranges. The InterStim 2 neurostimulator serial number was NJY179071H.
> ...



The physician cannot charge for something he did not do so I would say no.  The rep from Medtronics did the programming and testing not the physician.


----------



## nabernhardt (Dec 8, 2011)

that is what I think too 
thanks


----------

